# Codes gehen!



## t0rb4n (15. September 2008)

gogo Leute Codes gehen bin am laden!!


----------



## _Miche_ (15. September 2008)

t0rb4n schrieb:


> gogo Leute Codes gehen bin am laden!!



Na toll. Bonus-Item funktioniert, der Headstart-Code ist ungültig -.-


----------



## batz0r (15. September 2008)

Bei nem ungültigen key mal den prefix ändern PSEA0M in PSEA01


----------



## t0rb4n (15. September 2008)

dann hast was falsch eingegeben^^


----------



## _Miche_ (15. September 2008)

t0rb4n schrieb:


> dann hast was falsch eingegeben^^



Copy & Paste kann fast nicht falsch sein



batz0r schrieb:


> Bei nem ungültigen key mal den prefix ändern PSEA0M in PSEA01



Danke, zumindest wurde er mit PSEA01 akzeptiert ^^ Jetzt gehts in die Schule und hoffe, dass ich Nachmittags zocken kann ^^


----------



## Masao (15. September 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Na toll. Bonus-Item funktioniert, der Headstart-Code ist ungültig -.-



dito-.- war ja klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cynir (15. September 2008)

batz0r schrieb:


> Bei nem ungültigen key mal den prefix ändern PSEA0M in PSEA01



klaapt nicht, dann lädt er zwar aber schickt Dir im Anschluss ne Mail, dass der Code ungültig ist.


----------



## maledict (15. September 2008)

bei mir hat er den OM code auch nicht akzeptiert, aber den O1, nach der Mail auch nicht, wasn da los?


----------



## Mathras (15. September 2008)

Den PSEA01 hat er bei mir auch akzeptiert, aber wurde nicht angenommen, per Mail kam das er ungültig ist.
Das ist natürlich sehr toll....

Woran kann das liegen, einer ne Idee?


----------



## DrBakterius (15. September 2008)

maledict schrieb:


> bei mir hat er den OM code auch nicht akzeptiert, aber den O1, muss nurnoch auf die mail warten, einloggen geht noch nicht...


same here


----------



## Masao (15. September 2008)

Hallo,

Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert. 

das kommt wenn du den prefix ändern tust PSEA0M in PSEA01





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warhunah (15. September 2008)

hmm geht nicht da steht code ist falsch ich schätze mal man musss noch etwas warten


----------



## cynir (15. September 2008)

Ich lehn mich jetzt mal aus dem Fesnter und starte ne total unvernünftige Vermutung:

Nachdem die Key-Eingabe keine Verbindung zur Datenbank hat, sondern die Eingabe ja "asynchron" abgearbeitet wird, haben sie hinter der Keyeingabe einfach nur eine Schnell-Kontrolle des Codes sitzen, bei der alle funktionierenden Präfix in ner Liste stehen und irgendein Genie hat auf das Präfix PSEA0M einfach nur vergessen. Daher die Meldung Code ist ungültig noch bevor er überhaupt zur asynchronen Bearbeitung weitergeschickt wird wo er problemlos durchkommen würde.


----------



## Taodon (15. September 2008)

Das dachte ich auch nur kommt dann ne Mail das die Registrierung nicht geklappt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kriege, wenn ich den Key normal eingebe, auch angezeigt das er ungültig ist..super Sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palpatin77 (15. September 2008)

Habe auch meinen Headstartcode gerade eingegeben. Doch anstatt spielen zu können, steht da lediglich, daß mein CD-Code ungültig ist.
NA das ist ja mal hervorragend. Und was soll ich nun machen?
(Ich habe sogar 2 headstart codes, den einen von Okaysoft und den anderen von ea store und beide sollen ungültig sein.)


----------



## _Miche_ (15. September 2008)

OK, leider ist der Code dann ungültig... wohin kann man denn ne email schreiben? Weil ein "Fehler dieser Seite" ist es ja eigentlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrBakterius (15. September 2008)

Masao schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ihr Code wurde nicht registriert.
> 
> ...


Jep, die Mail hab ich dann auch bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alyah (15. September 2008)

kann machen was ich will, code ungültig! hab auch ein PSEA0M code


----------



## heretik (15. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Ich lehn mich jetzt mal aus dem Fesnter und starte ne total unvernünftige Vermutung:
> 
> Nachdem die Key-Eingabe keine Verbindung zur Datenbank hat, sondern die Eingabe ja "asynchron" abgearbeitet wird, haben sie hinter der Keyeingabe einfach nur eine Schnell-Kontrolle des Codes sitzen, bei der alle funktionierenden Präfix in ner Liste stehen und irgendein Genie hat auf das Präfix PSEA0M einfach nur vergessen. Daher die Meldung Code ist ungültig noch bevor er überhaupt zur asynchronen Bearbeitung weitergeschickt wird wo er problemlos durchkommen würde.



Nein, zu logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Doch, denk mal genau daran liegt es. Scheint auch nur Leute mit dem Präfix zu betreffen.


----------



## cynir (15. September 2008)

Wäre es nicht schön, hätte GOA ein eigenes Forum in das man dieses Problem jetzt posten könnte. Sie würden es lesen, bemerken, dass sie Mist gebaut haben, den ändern.....

Ach, Träumereien.


----------



## sichel2 (15. September 2008)

batz0r schrieb:


> Bei nem ungültigen key mal den prefix ändern PSEA0M in PSEA01



Dann akzeptiert er bei mir den Code, aber es kommt danach eine E-Mail in der steht, der Code sei ungültig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab, eben hat er ihn gefressen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (15. September 2008)

Musste mein Präfiy auch ändern damit mein Code genommen wird aber kriege noch nicht einmal eine Bestätigungsemail...


----------



## Balaneth (15. September 2008)

Jetzt gehen sie. Es kann losgehen


----------



## Munti (15. September 2008)

jeap bin auch schon am saugen 64% gleich gehts los für die ordn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ung


----------



## _Miche_ (15. September 2008)

Balaneth schrieb:


> Jetzt gehen sie. Es kann losgehen



Danke, funktioniert tadellos =)

Glück, dass Schule heute erst um 09:45 anfängt ^^


----------



## Klyd (15. September 2008)

Alyah schrieb:


> cool die registrierungsseite ist on aber ohne button zum senden ..äähhhmm ja



Das scheint am Firefox zu liegen, versuchs mal mit dem IE.


----------



## Refaser (15. September 2008)

Balaneth schrieb:


> Jetzt gehen sie. Es kann losgehen


Auch die mit der PSEA0M Präfix?


----------



## Fedeykeen (15. September 2008)

Also bei mir kam anfangs auch "CD Key ist ungültig", hab dann einfach nach paar Minuten noch mal auf bestätigen gedrückt und dann ging es.


----------



## cynir (15. September 2008)

Problem ist gefixt PSEA0M kann eingegeben werden


----------



## kurt2bain (15. September 2008)

ES GEHT NUN mit PSEA0M!!!


----------



## Valkyr X (15. September 2008)

mh, hatte gerade das gleiche prob, so mit prefix ändern etc. pp. und dann imme rnoch falsch.

hab jetzt gerade nochmal den ursprünlichen code eingegeben mit 0M am ende....hat diesmal funktioniert...
vllt hat GOA es schon selbst gemerkt^^ ich glaub zwar selber net so wirklich, was ich das schreibem, aber könnte ja sein ;-)


----------



## HurricaneX (15. September 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> Auch die mit der PSEA0M Präfix?


bei mir eben ja

MUSS ICH DAS NUN AUCH 10 MAL MACHEN DAMIT EINE EMAIL KOMMT?


----------



## Masao (15. September 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> Auch die mit der PSEA0M Präfix?



mach past+copy ABER änder die null per hand dann erkennt er ihn


----------



## Aggro414 (15. September 2008)

Boah, eben gehts^^ War sehr kurz davor nen Cholerischen zu schieben. Die Typen bekommen ja gar nichts auf die Reihe...


----------



## Refaser (15. September 2008)

Nee wart ma lieber ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuna (15. September 2008)

jop code geht, warten auf Bestätigung E mail, sonst kein Login möglich


----------



## Klyd (15. September 2008)

Ja funktioniert definitv nun auch mit PSEA0M


----------



## Masao (15. September 2008)

nur gut das die email wieder dauert ~~ naja bei soviel zugriffen auf einmal kein wunder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cicon (15. September 2008)

Livspiel-Vorsprung Code funktioniert und Gegenstandscode Funktioniert. Wohooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (15. September 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> Auch die mit der PSEA0M Präfix?



ja auch die gehen jetzt. aber auf ne bestätigungsmail wartet man nun vergebens lol


----------



## cynir (15. September 2008)

jemand mit PSEA0M-Code schon ne Mail bekommen?


----------



## Refaser (15. September 2008)

Naja ich wart noch 10 minuten dann fang ich auch an zu meckern =)


----------



## _Miche_ (15. September 2008)

Also auch das Prefix PSEA0M funktioniert.
Mails lassen auf sich warten...

Muss jetzt leider los in Schule.


Man sieht sich in W.A.R. !!!


----------



## Mad Dwarf (15. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> jemand mit PSEA0M-Code schon ne Mail bekommen?




bislang noch nicht, warte noch ein wenig drauf da ich eh in 30min noch kurz weg muss


----------



## Tazmal (15. September 2008)

wielange dauert es im durchschnitt bis die mail kommt?

Mein PSEA0M code wurde angenommen, genauso wie bonus item, nur noch auf mail warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (15. September 2008)

Also die Mail wo stand das es nicht geht kam nach ca 10 minuten


----------



## HugoBoss24 (15. September 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> wielange dauert es im durchschnitt bis die mail kommt?
> 
> Mein PSEA0M code wurde angenommen, genauso wie bonus item, nur noch auf mail warten
> 
> ...



wie soll man denn nen durchschitt berechnen wenn nochniemand ne mail bekommen hat ;-)


----------



## Raicleve (15. September 2008)

hab nach 2 minuten die mail bekommen


----------



## Tazmal (15. September 2008)

Raicleve schrieb:


> hab nach 2 minuten die mail bekommen



meine mail ist nun nach 5 min gekommen, alles aktiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mad Dwarf (15. September 2008)

Raicleve schrieb:


> hab nach 2 minuten die mail bekommen




naja die sind nun schon 15 mal rum bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (15. September 2008)

Hattest auch die Problem Präfix?


----------



## HurricaneX (15. September 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> wielange dauert es im durchschnitt bis die mail kommt?
> 
> Mein PSEA0M code wurde angenommen, genauso wie bonus item, nur noch auf mail warten
> 
> ...



bei mir kam die mail nach 5 mins.

Kann man schon einloggen? (bin auffe arbeit)


----------



## Alyah (15. September 2008)

grummel geht gar nix. hab auch PSEA0M code. bei meinem freund ging es ohne probleme. der konnte sich auch ohne email einloggen. ich kann mich weder einloggen noch krieg ich ne mail


----------



## Raicleve (15. September 2008)

jap, hatte auch die misteriöse präfix

aber hat dann beim zweiten try geklappt


----------



## Mad Dwarf (15. September 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> Hattest auch die Problem Präfix?



Ja leider, sowas mag ich nicht. Das ist kein wirklicher fehler sondern schlamperei. Da hat bestimmt nur wer unser Präfix in der Datenbank vergessen und das haben sie nun schnell nachgepflegt.
Nur dem anschein nach noch irgendwo nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masao (15. September 2008)

Alyah schrieb:


> grummel geht gar nix. hab auch PSEA0M code. bei meinem freund ging es ohne probleme. der konnte sich auch ohne email einloggen. ich kann mich weder einloggen noch krieg ich ne mail



selbe hier hoffe es is das letzte mal das wir auf ne email warten müssen für spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
den langsam stinkts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refaser (15. September 2008)

Yo mir auch =)


----------



## Rewgarth (15. September 2008)

Wie viel muss man den runterladen? Hoffe nich zu viel, kann erst heute abend damit anfangen^^


----------



## Alyah (15. September 2008)

jo allerdings ! WILL ZOGGEN!!

habt ihr jetzt PSEA01 oder PSEA0M eingegeben ?


----------



## HugoBoss24 (15. September 2008)

Rewgarth schrieb:


> Wie viel muss man den runterladen? Hoffe nich zu viel, kann erst heute abend damit anfangen^^




8,48 GB


----------



## Gerthner (15. September 2008)

wie lange dauerts jetzt bis die bestätigungsmail kommt?^^


----------



## Bragos (15. September 2008)

Warte schon 37 min auf mail.
Frage kann man auch eine andere E-mail adresse angeben also die mit der man sich bei warhammer.com Registriert hat?

Könnte sein das es an der Mail Provider liegt oder so Hab ne web.de adresse eingegeben.


----------



## Alyah (15. September 2008)

boar was nervt mich das ;(


----------



## Punischer240 (15. September 2008)

jo warte auch zeit 30 min ist auch ne web adresse


----------



## jmatix (15. September 2008)

weiß jemand wie groß der patch dann noch ist den man saugen muß? ich hoffe ich kann noch vor meiner spähtschicht auf lvl 2 spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggro414 (15. September 2008)

Die Zeit, die ein Rechner brauchtum so einen Code zu validieren bewegt sich im Nanosekunden-Bereich. Ne automatisch generierte eMail im <1 Millisekunden-Bereich. Selbst bei tauenden Spielern sind da keine 10+ Minuten von Nöten. Naja, vielleicht haben sie ganz in Johannes-Schlooter-Manier auf Handbetrieb umgesattelt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkgPpyFt7vI


----------



## Refaser (15. September 2008)

Die Bestätigungsemail für den falschen Code kam recht schnell auf die für den richtigen Warte ich auch schon 30 minuten


----------



## Rudoolph (15. September 2008)

Das mit dem runterladen konnte man doch schon vorher (beta Client) oder?
Ansonsten:
same here
2 Codes durchgejagt, aber Bestätigungsmail: Fehlanzeige

Vertreiben wir uns die Zeit damit über GOA zu lästern?


----------



## Refaser (15. September 2008)

Rudoolph schrieb:


> Das mit dem runterladen konnte man doch schon vorher (beta Client) oder?
> Ansonsten:
> same here
> 2 Codes durchgejagt, aber Bestätigungsmail: Fehlanzeige
> ...



Klar die stinken und kriegen nichts hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudoolph (15. September 2008)

Refaser schrieb:


> Klar die stinken und kriegen nichts hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo nichts Neues...haben damals bei Daoc schon Mist gebaut...
Hach, die Erinnerung an die Nummer mit den Lags den Tracerprogrammen und der franz. Telecom


----------



## Lesdraka (15. September 2008)

Bekam mein Bestätigungsmail gerade eben. Ca.20 Min nachdem ich den Code eingegeben hatte. Funktioniert alles wunderbar.
Bin schon am downloaden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggro414 (15. September 2008)

Rudoolph schrieb:


> Jo nichts Neues...haben damals bei Daoc schon Mist gebaut...
> Hach, die Erinnerung an die Nummer mit den Lags den Tracerprogrammen und der franz. Telecom



Ja genau, warum machen sies nicht wie Blizzard und schieben jedes Problem auf vermeindliche Netzanbieter?


----------



## Refaser (15. September 2008)

Hat denn jm schon eine bestätigungsemail bekommen von denen mit der buggy Präfix?


----------



## Apilo (15. September 2008)

code geht, email da, bis irgendwann xD


----------



## HugoBoss24 (15. September 2008)

ja scheint als wenn sie nun nach und nach die mails verschicken. ich warte noch immer. seit 46 minuten^^ heul ich hab heute frei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudoolph (15. September 2008)

aha, interessant..was lädste denn down? patch? beta client?
Hatte den Beta Client mal gestartet (obwohl ich nie in der beta war). 
Da hat er dann ein wenig runtergeladen (ich glaub das war der Sprachenfix wo in den News stand).
Meinst du das?


----------



## Bragos (15. September 2008)

jmatix schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie groß der patch dann noch ist den man saugen muß? ich hoffe ich kann noch vor meiner spähtschicht auf lvl 2 spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ca 400 mb mein kumpel saugt gerade


----------



## cynir (15. September 2008)

Spassig, ich habe die Codes jetzt 10x eingegeben, beim zehnten (!) Mal spasseshalber einmal falsch, habe da den 3. und 4. Block mit den gleichen Daten befüllt. Eben kam ein mail, und zwar nicht eines das die ersten 9 Versuche betrifft, sondern genau das vom 10. Versuch, mit Registrierungsproblem.


----------



## Masao (15. September 2008)

Bragos schrieb:


> ca 400 mb mein kumpel saugt gerade



dumme frage mit dem beta clienten(den man zum beta spielen benutzte) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ogram (15. September 2008)

415mb um genau zu sein. 
 ich ald ihn auch gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masao (15. September 2008)

email da ca 30min warte zeit 
amazon key
cu ingame



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lesdraka (15. September 2008)

Lad gerade die Sprachdateien mit 206 MB. Den Patch hatte ich schon.


----------



## Bragos (15. September 2008)

eben kam die mail hat etwas gedauert aber ist da


----------



## Taodon (15. September 2008)

ICh kann Code noch immer nicht reggen weil der Button auf der Regseite nicht erscheint. Hab schon Browserchache etc gelöscht..so eine Scheisse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lamboo (15. September 2008)

WAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRR

_
Hallo Lamboo,

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Head Start licence
Head Start Standard Edition period (15/09/2008 to 24/09/2008 included)
_


----------



## HugoBoss24 (15. September 2008)

mail is da und patchvorgang läuft ;-) nach 45 minuten wartezeit . juhu


----------



## Limai (15. September 2008)

Ich bekomme eine e-mail in der steht:

"Code konnte nicht registriert werden! Die Accountregistration wurde noch nicht vollständig abgeschlossen, sehen sie in ihrem Postfach nach!"

Obwohl ich an der BETA teilgenommen habe und mein Account schon ungefähr ein Jahr existiert.


----------



## kamirez (15. September 2008)

E-Mail immer noch nicht da !!!! GMX !!!
noch jemand von gmx da bei dem es auch noch nicht da is!


----------



## Limai (15. September 2008)

kamirez schrieb:


> E-Mail immer noch nicht da !!!! GMX !!!
> noch jemand von gmx da bei dem es auch noch nicht da is!




Bin bei GMX und bei mir kommen die mails immer recht schnell, nur immer mit dem Scheiß, dass mein Account noch nicht fertig registriert ist -.-


----------



## kamirez (15. September 2008)

hatt scih erledigt email da !!!!!


----------



## Rudoolph (15. September 2008)

Hab web.de ...immer noch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madaar (15. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> jemand mit PSEA0M-Code schon ne Mail bekommen?




Ja, funzt!


----------



## Lemonskunk (15. September 2008)

woohooo, naach nur 5 Minuten kam die mail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

scheint besser zu laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daimonio (15. September 2008)

warte auch noch vergebens auf die Mail


----------



## yezana (15. September 2008)

bei mir steht auch headstart blabla aktiviert.. daunter allerdings..




Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

habt ihr das auch oder heißt das meine bonusitems gehen warum auch immer nicht ?


----------



## Lemonskunk (15. September 2008)

Taodon schrieb:


> ICh kann Code noch immer nicht reggen weil der Button auf der Regseite nicht erscheint. Hab schon Browserchache etc gelöscht..so eine Scheisse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hatte ich auch das prob ...bis ich ALLE FELDER ausgefüllt hatte, und BÄM !! ... kam unten der Buttom wieder


----------



## HugoBoss24 (15. September 2008)

yezana schrieb:


> bei mir steht auch headstart blabla aktiviert.. daunter allerdings..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja das is für die bonus items. die gehen erst wenn du am 18. den regulären account umgewandelt hast.


----------



## Aixem (15. September 2008)

Ja hat bei mir auch funktioniert hat  zwar knapp 45 Minuten gedauert bis die E-Mail da war aber sie ist gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja nur noch 7:42 dann endlich Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (15. September 2008)

Naja lade das spiel erst runter, war bei 99% hängen geblieben, hab bei der offiziellen Page geschaut, Fehler gefunden,
dann do weiter wie es bei denen stand, Daten wurden überprüft, nun steht er bei 5% -.-


----------



## Rudoolph (15. September 2008)

jup, läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminFRA (15. September 2008)

kamirez schrieb:


> E-Mail immer noch nicht da !!!! GMX !!!
> noch jemand von gmx da bei dem es auch noch nicht da is!




hat nix mit GMX zu tun, einfach abwarten...


hatte meine Codes via EA Store, über GMX Konto, Code grad eingegeben, 2min später Bestätigungsmail bekommen, und grad fertig gepatched (5min)

alles bestens! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (15. September 2008)

bei mir geht auch alles reibungslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur patchen dauert bischen weil mein i-net laaaahm is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jamil (15. September 2008)

Ansonsten gilt wie immer: Spamordner überprüfen, es kann unter Umständen sein, dass die Email dort gelandet ist.

Gruß


----------



## Katalmacht (15. September 2008)

ok... ich habe nun einen neuen Account erstellt auf der seite und mit dem ging es, warum auch immer??????? Mein Beta account hatt nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Sixxkiller (15. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> ok... ich habe nun einen neuen Account erstellt auf der seite und mit dem ging es, warum auch immer??????? Mein Beta account hatt nicht funktioniert.



Mmhh, ich hab jetzt auch schon zwei Versuche hinter mir, und auch die beiden Mails waren nach ca. 5Min da,
ABER....CD Key or whatever ungültig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Ahnung was ich nun machen kann...

Möchte mal erleben, dass es hier mal keine Probleme gibt.

EDIT:

Komisch, mit dem Beta Account funktionierte es nicht, aber mit einem neuen Account schon!

Trotzdem bleiben noch Rätsel, denn das stand noch in der Bestätigungsmail :

*Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR*

Was hat das denn nun zu bedeuten?


----------



## ArminFRA (15. September 2008)

so, online, char erstellt, alles läuft... SUPER!


----------



## muecke79 (15. September 2008)

So gerade nach MediMarkt gefahren VorbestellerBox geholt und code 

eigegeben.Dazu nochmal ne frage  PSEA01  ist das vor der 1 eine null

oder ein O ?


----------



## Sixxkiller (15. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> So gerade nach MediMarkt gefahren VorbestellerBox geholt und code
> 
> eigegeben.Dazu nochmal ne frage  PSEA01  ist das vor der 1 eine null
> 
> oder ein O ?



Defintiv eine Null!


----------



## Carimba (15. September 2008)

Tjoo, mein Bonusitem Code tut nich. 
Sind das denn gute Items oder nur Zeugs das mit lvl 10 eh schon längst ersetzbar ist?
Bei letzterem solls mir egal sein.


----------



## Esqueleto (15. September 2008)

Grüsse,

Jo im Game bin ich , aber von dem BonusItem keine spur,  Kommt da auch ne mail oder bekommt man die einfach per ingamePost oder sind die gleich im inventar??

Hat wer die Items schon ??

mfg Esqu


----------



## Philipp23 (15. September 2008)

Esqueleto schrieb:


> Grüsse,
> 
> Jo im Game bin ich , aber von dem BonusItem keine spur,  Kommt da auch ne mail oder bekommt man die einfach per ingamePost oder sind die gleich im inventar??
> 
> ...



Gute frage ! Bei der Code eingage des Bonusitems hab ich keine mail bekommen. Jedoch weis ich zurzeit nicht ob ich im inventar etwas hab. Averland total voll. Warteschlange 30min


----------



## Carimba (15. September 2008)

Schau mal in eure Briefkästen ihr noobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nix inventar.


----------



## Wuff2000 (15. September 2008)

Irgendwo hiess es das die Headstart Codes vorrangig behandelt werden und die Ingame Items bisserl dauern.


----------



## Corelli (15. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich habe natürlich auch erst copy paste gemacht. Dann kam bei mir das der Code ungültig ist.

Danach manuell einegegen und es ging.

Ich denke mal dass das O ne 0 ist ^^

Also das heißt ihr müsst beim eingeben, PESAOM anstatt nem Ooooooo eine Null eingeben und nochmal alles durchgehen.

Zumindest habe ich ne Mail bekommen dass ich nun für den Headstart loslegen kann^^

Freu mich auf heut abend. 

Juhuuu^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuff2000 (15. September 2008)

Corelli schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe natürlich auch erst copy paste gemacht. Dann kam bei mir das der Code ungültig ist.
> 
> ...



Jo bei mir hat er glei angezeigt Code ungültig als ich mit O eingetippt habe. Dann habe ich in 0 geändertt und hoppla hopp es ging.


----------



## Esqueleto (15. September 2008)

Carimba schrieb:


> Schau mal in eure Briefkästen ihr noobs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




grüsse

da ist nix


----------



## Bladirus (15. September 2008)

Ich warte jetzt seid 9 Uhr auf die E-mail (GMX) und sie ist immernoch nicht da. Echt toll -_-. Bonus-Items gibs erst später die Headstarter werden zuerst behandelt, obwohl ICH davon nichts merke. War ja klar das ich mal wieder Pech habe *seufz*.


----------



## Carimba (15. September 2008)

Esqueleto schrieb:


> grüsse
> 
> da ist nix



Dann greift der part meines Vorredners. Nachdem die ganzen SE PO's abgearbeitet sind gehts an die Items. Also Geduld und dann Briefkasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuff2000 (15. September 2008)

Bladirus schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt seid 9 Uhr auf die E-mail (GMX) und sie ist immernoch nicht da. Echt toll -_-. Bonus-Items gibs erst später die Headstarter werden zuerst behandelt, obwohl ICH davon nichts merke. War ja klar das ich mal wieder Pech habe *seufz*.



Vielleicht hast du deinen Account auch mit einer anderen E-Mail Adresse aktiviert. Bei mir wars so hatte zur Aktivierung 2 mal meine Kabelbw addy angegeben und einmal meine GMX Addy. Hatte 5min später 3 Mails bei GMX. 2 Fehlermeldungen und eine Aktivierung.

Also vergleicht die Datenbank auch Eure E-Mail Addys mit eurem Account.


----------



## Bladirus (15. September 2008)

Hab schon alle meine in Frage kommenden E-mail Adressen durchgeschaut und da ist nichts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (15. September 2008)

Auf welche charakter beziehen sich die Bonus items eigentl ? Bekommt man die auf mehrere oder höchstens auf einen ?


----------



## Bladirus (15. September 2008)

Bei Amazon steht das der erste Code Abschnitt "PSEA0M-......." ist und bei War "PSEA01" welche ist jetzt richtig???

Ahhh Habs, "PSEA0M" war der Richtige und ich bin jetzt endlich auch am Patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hipp (15. September 2008)

hab um 9uhr direkt headstart key eingegeben und konnte sofort loslegen, email für bonus items kam vor 5min nun auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wayne der 4. (15. September 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Auf welche charakter beziehen sich die Bonus items eigentl ? Bekommt man die auf mehrere oder höchstens auf einen ?



die bonusgegenstände stehen allen charakteren die du mit deinem account erstellst zur verfügung kannst im briefkasten abholen


----------



## Galadith (15. September 2008)

Bei mir steht mein Account wäre noch nicht aktiviert, wie aktiviere ich diesen?


----------



## Philipp23 (15. September 2008)

Wayne schrieb:


> die bonusgegenstände stehen allen charakteren die du mit deinem account erstellst zur verfügung kannst im briefkasten abholen



Mm okai. Also ich hab meinen Code eingegeben. Jedoch finde ich im Briefkasten nichts. Dauert es etwas bis die gegenstände verschickt werden ?


----------



## Dentus (15. September 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Bei mir steht mein Account wäre noch nicht aktiviert, wie aktiviere ich diesen?


Per E-Mail Bestätigung, geht aber heute nicht da deaktiviert. Wurde aber in den letzten Tagen oft genug angekündigt das du deinen Account bitte VORHER erstellst.


----------



## Silverona (15. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Per E-Mail Bestätigung, geht aber heute nicht da deaktiviert. Wurde aber in den letzten Tagen oft genug angekündigt das du deinen Account bitte VORHER erstellst.




tja der acc ist erstellt, nur leider scheint er genauso wie ich nie eine aktivierungsmail bekommen zu haben für genau jenen acc. stehe nun nämlich auch vor dem problem dass da steht der acc sei nicht aktiv obwohl ich in der OB damit spielen konnte.


----------



## Galadith (15. September 2008)

Ja, verdammte Axt! Ich habe den Account kurz nach Start der OB erstellt und trotzdem nichts bekommen! Heißt das, ich muss warten?


----------



## Mattew (15. September 2008)

Moin,

gleich nach der Code-Eingabe war die Mail da, dass die Pre order aktiviert wurde. Allerdings steht da noch was drunter, durch das ich nicht ganz durchblicke:

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Was heißt das jetzt???


----------



## Galadith (15. September 2008)

Mattew schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gleich nach der Code-Eingabe war die Mail da, dass die Pre order aktiviert wurde. Allerdings steht da noch was drunter, durch das ich nicht ganz durchblicke:
> 
> ...



Wo hast du den Code eingegeben? http://war-europe.com/#/myproductkey/?lang=de  ??? Glaubst du mir könnte es helfen wenn ich mich neu registriere?


----------



## mingor (15. September 2008)

Silverona schrieb:


> tja der acc ist erstellt, nur leider scheint er genauso wie ich nie eine aktivierungsmail bekommen zu haben für genau jenen acc. stehe nun nämlich auch vor dem problem dass da steht der acc sei nicht aktiv obwohl ich in der OB damit spielen konnte.




tja bbei mir sagt er das selbe wenn ich auf der mail klicke mit der tollen überschrift Registrirungsproblem und der acc besteht schon seit etwas über 1 jahr und habe damit die OB gespielt. habe erst gedacht es liegt an meinem key aber das glaube ich langsam auch nimmer.

mein ea key fängt mit PSEA0M an und habe auch schon 01 versucht


----------



## Mattew (15. September 2008)

Nein bei http://war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de

Ist ja auch egal. Er Patcht schon und da steht ja auch, das der Head Start für mich aktiviert wurde. So jetzt noch die Bonus-Items


----------



## Silverona (15. September 2008)

mingor schrieb:


> tja bbei mir sagt er das selbe wenn ich auf der mail klicke mit der tollen überschrift Registrirungsproblem und der acc besteht schon seit etwas über 1 jahr und habe damit die OB gespielt. habe erst gedacht es liegt an meinem key aber das glaube ich langsam auch nimmer.
> 
> mein ea key fängt mit PSEA0M an und habe auch schon 01 versucht



nö dein Code scheint das richtige Format zu haben, gab ja mehrere Formate.
Ich hab z.B einen der mit PSEA01-***** anfängt, ich glaub das kommt immer drauf an, wo man sich die Preorder geholt hat.

@Galadith: nen neuen acc registrieren könnte helfen, allerdings verlierst du damit auf alle fälle die 7 freien Tage falls du in der OB gespielt hast.

Ein Grund warum auch für mich nicht in frage kommt einen neuen Acc zu registrieren.


----------



## Galadith (15. September 2008)

Silverona schrieb:


> nö dein Code scheint das richtige Format zu haben, gab ja mehrere Formate.
> Ich hab z.B einen der mit PSEA01-***** anfängt, ich glaub das kommt immer drauf an, wo man sich die Preorder geholt hat.
> 
> @Galadith: nen neuen acc registrieren könnte helfen, allerdings verlierst du damit auf alle fälle die 7 freien Tage falls du in der OB gespielt hast.
> ...




Danke dir, es hat aber schon geklappt. Ich habe immer per CD-Key beim Einloggen das ganze eingegeben, weil ich nichts anderes gefunden habe. Aber mit eurer Hilfe hats geklappt! Is am Patchen 12% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!


----------



## Silverona (15. September 2008)

bei mir funktioniert es auch über den anderen link nicht er behauptet immer noch mein acc wäre nicht zu ende registriert....


----------



## Galadith (15. September 2008)

Silverona schrieb:


> bei mir funktioniert es auch über den anderen link nicht er behauptet immer noch mein acc wäre nicht zu ende registriert....



Hm.... Vielleicht solltest du dich beim Kundensupport melden? Probier dich mal neu zu registrieren!


Wie lang dauert es von der Aktivierung der InGame-Items bis die Bestätigung in meinem E-Mail Postfach ist?


----------



## mingor (15. September 2008)

Silverona schrieb:


> bei mir funktioniert es auch über den anderen link nicht er behauptet immer noch mein acc wäre nicht zu ende registriert....



ist auch bei mir so habe nun schon 10 tolle mails


----------



## Silverona (15. September 2008)

hab ich per support formular was anderes gibbet ja anscheinend nicht bei denen, und wa sist keine reaktion auf die Anfrage hätte mich auch gewundert wenn.


----------



## Galadith (15. September 2008)

Silverona schrieb:


> hab ich per support formular was anderes gibbet ja anscheinend nicht bei denen, und wa sist keine reaktion auf die Anfrage hätte mich auch gewundert wenn.



Richtige E-Mail eingegeben? Also beim "Headstart-Code aktivieren".  Uhhhhh 74 % 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silverona (15. September 2008)

ich hoffe aber ich probier mal meine zweite aus, nicht das es wirklich dadran liegt das der acc auf meine zweit mail regestriert wurde.


----------



## Gr3xter (15. September 2008)

Kann mal jemand den Link posten, wo man das Bonusitem freischaltet?


----------



## Sixxkiller (15. September 2008)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand den Link posten, wo man das Bonusitem freischaltet?



Tja, dass wüßte ich auch gerne, ob es dazu einen alternativen Link gibt.
Über die normale Code Eingabe wurde der Item Code zwar angenommen,
aber bisher hab ich einen Bestätigunsgmail bekommen, noch ist ein Item im Spielbriefkasten zu bekommen.


----------



## rEdiC (15. September 2008)

Schnelle Frage: Muss ich den Bonus Item Key auch da eingeben wo der Headstart key reinkommt?


----------



## DrunkPunk (15. September 2008)

hat noch wer probleme mit dem code von sqoops? schon seid 2 stunden keine mail gekriegt


----------



## Mikron (15. September 2008)

Sixxkiller schrieb:


> Tja, dass wüßte ich auch gerne, ob es dazu einen alternativen Link gibt.
> Über die normale Code Eingabe wurde der Item Code zwar angenommen,
> aber bisher hab ich einen Bestätigunsgmail bekommen, noch ist ein Item im Spielbriefkasten zu bekommen.





BONUSITEMS-KEY gibst da ein wo du auch den normalen Key eingibst .
Mehr nicht !!!!


----------



## Mikron (15. September 2008)

Axo...noch was ..

Hab meinen Key vor genau 7min eingegeben . 
Noch keine Bestätigungs Email erhalten .

Patcher läuft trotzdem an .(Denke Email wird zeitgleich oder etwas später verschickt)

Patcher auf 6% JIHAAAAA


WAAARRR Incoming ;-)


----------

